# The Classiest Whizzer Is A Black Phantom.



## Goldenrod (Oct 9, 2019)

The Club Just Got Classier-- A Black Phantom Whizzer
By Ray Spangler and Al Blum

This was a marriage of something old, something new (parts). The something that made us “blue” was bullying the giant chainguard to fit near the engine. The gas tank is a repro one. It was modified to the old style but the shutoff had to remain the same. No rear license plate because of the reflector but it can go on the back of the seat. The mutt came from New York to the Hershey, Pennsylvania show and then slept for decades in Ohio until I snagged it and laid it in Al’s gentle hands for the Whizzer operation. Being a senior citizen bike, it needs to only crank its pedals a few times to fly like a dragon. A few of the new parts must be Chinese.
Mad Magazine can’t print new stories during this politically correct interval so I think I will call my goofy guy bike, What Me Worry? , for the fun America used to let us have, making fun of everything.    Reprinted from the Whizzer newsletter.


----------



## koolwhizzer (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Ray,
You have some of the Best Whizzers.  This one is a beauty.  It does get alittle tricky fitting the engine with the chain guard but you you guys did a great job.  eep up the good work and thanks again for hosting the Whizzer Picnic.  We all had such a great time.  With fall around the corner i am sure the Whizzer Breakfasts will start up shortly.  Al Toth


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2019)

My first was a Black Phantom, even had the original 1958 title. Kid got the bike itself in 1952 on his birthday.


----------



## Whizzerick (Oct 11, 2019)

How are the old style bracket welded to the chrome tank? Soldered?


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2019)

Whizzerick said:


> How are the old style bracket welded to the chrome tank? Soldered?



Ours are done by Joe Cargola using his brackets.


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2019)

koolwhizzer said:


> Hi Ray,
> You have some of the Best Whizzers.  This one is a beauty.  It does get alittle tricky fitting the engine with the chain guard but you you guys did a great job.  eep up the good work and thanks again for hosting the Whizzer Picnic.  We all had such a great time.  With fall around the corner i am sure the Whizzer Breakfasts will start up shortly.  Al Toth



We are making a board track Whizzer with a gerder front fork like the old Indians had.


----------

